# Recreational Drugs



## Woody_London (Sep 1, 2004)

Without getting in to the wrongs or rights of drugs nor am I trying to troll in anyway.  But can I ask does anyone know how drugs such as cocaine and ecsatsy affect muscle growth and weight training?

The reason I ask is I have been lifting weights for two months now and I am really getting into it.  I am starting to notice changes in my body shape and I really want to get serious about it.  However, I do like my drugs at the weekend.  

I know here in the UK we are more liberal towards drugs than you in the States, but without moralising does anyone know the affects of Coke and E's on muscles?  Can I train hard and still go clubbing at the weekend?


----------



## LAM (Sep 1, 2004)

for the most part if you are using every weekend and drinking you are complety shutting down muscle protein synthesis for at least 3 days a week. sure you can make gains in LBM or lose body fat but not at optimum levels...


----------



## Mudge (Sep 1, 2004)

Extacy interested me slightly until I discovered what it did to the brain, and as someone with occasional anxiety issues as it is, I dont need further serotonin production problems.

Cocaine is a waste of money and likewise not good for your brain, or body.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 1, 2004)

well both substances affect seratonin levels greatly, and that has repercussions on the body that will indirectly affect your training, believe me. I am no one to lecture one the dangers of drug use, but take it from a person who has given the E quite a ride years back, its the best drug I have ever doen and I will NEVER EVER touch the shit as long as I live. Its sooo bad and you get so caught up it you are blinded. I won't even get into teh yay, I have stayed away from it but I have seen it take over lives of people very close to me. You can't be a serious lifter addicted to a substance, and those two drugs are not drugs you can do recreationally without them catchin up to you dude, Trust me. Dump that crap and get addicted to your training, it will save your life. smoke weed instead. Besides I am pretty positive that the E, and defn the yay affect yoru hormone levels, namely cortisol levels seeing as how you go hours without even thinking about food, and your body will be in starvation mode. you will not gain muscle mass using either on a consistent basis. When I was bombing I was about a buck 55 or 60, just pathetic. I put on about 60+ lbs easily after droppin that destructive lifestyle years ago and I will never look back. good luck and be smart bro


----------

